# Sigelei Moonshot RTA Rebuidable Tank



## 3avape (23/2/16)

Sigelei has presented a new item rently,but not a VW vape mod this time,It's a rebuildable Tank Atomizer-the Moonshot RTA

Designed by Suprimo and manufactured by Sigelei,The Sigelei Moonshot has a 2 post deck with large airflow holes on the deck. Airflow through the Moonshot is manipulated from the elongated cyclops air flow slits located at the base of the tank.and it can support 30w-200w vaping.

With its top fill technology, this RTA is sure to make a happy addition to your collection


*Features:*


Top Fill
22mm Diameter
304 stainless steel
510 compatible drip tips
DIY top fill RDTA atomizer; 2.0 ml tank capacity
Cotton control build deck: designed for usability, ease of use, perform consistently every time
PEEK insulator is used on the build deck
Experience purer flavor with higher wattages
Vape from 30w through 200w
Higher precision adjustable airflow
Comfortable wide bore Delrin drip tip keeps your lips cool


----------



## zadiac (23/2/16)

Eish. 2ml is what I drip at a time in my 30mm dripper. Not gonna last me very long. Pity they don't have a 5ml option. Looks like a great tank.


----------



## 3avape (24/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Eish. 2ml is what I drip at a time in my 30mm dripper. Not gonna last me very long. Pity they don't have a 5ml option. Looks like a great tank.


lol Yeah, the tank looks nice,but just small capacity, Or you can try the Griffin RTA 
https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-rta-tank-3-5ml.html/


----------



## zadiac (24/2/16)

3avape said:


> lol Yeah, the tank looks nice,but just small capacity, Or you can try the Griffin RTA
> https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-rta-tank-3-5ml.html/



The griffin is no where near what I want. I'll pass thank you....lol


----------



## 3avape (24/2/16)

zadiac said:


> The griffin is no where near what I want. I'll pass thank you....lol


LOl,it's ok.


----------

